# نصائح مهمة عند شراء ديكورات لمنزلك | مودي ستور



## ألضياء (24 فبراير 2021)

*

البيت هو أكثر مكان ننتمي إليه وأكثر مكان نتواجد فيه وايضاً اطفالنا يجلسون فيه طوال اليوم لذلك يجب أن يكون كما نحب وان نختار كل شئ وركن فيه بعناية.
أن ترتيب البيت وأثاثه إذا كان مريح جعلنا نشعر بالهدوء والسلام والراحة فإن الطاقة التي تملأ البيت تنعكس كلياً علينا وعلى أطفالنا أيضا.

هل تبحث على ديكور لمنزلك؟
هل تريد ان يكون ديكور منزلك مودرن و راقي؟
هل تعبت من الديكورات القديمة وتبحث عن الافضل؟

انت الآن في مكانك الصحيح لأننا هنا في مودي استوى نقدم لك احدث الديكورات التي تتناسب مع ذوق كل شخص، يمكنك الطلب اونلاين و معرف الاسعار من علي موقعنا والدفع باي طريقة تريد، نضمن لك خدمة خمس نجوم ،وجودة عالية في جميع منتجاتنا.
إن المنزل هو مكان الراحة والأمان ،حيث ننعم بلحظات من الاسترخاء والسعادة ونبني ذكريات جديدة كل يوم، فيجب علينا العناية بتصميم من البداية و تنظيم كل شئ بداخله بشكل مميز.

نقدم لك بعض النصائح المهمة عند شراء ديكورات لمنزلك:

اولا يجب عليك إختيار الأساس الرئيسي للمنزل قبل اختيار الديكورات والاكسسوارات.
يجب عليك أخذ الوقت الكافي قبل شراء أي قطعة اكسسوارات.
يجب أن تفكري في المكان المناسب لقطة الاكسسوار قبل شرائها وتحديد إذا كانت تلائم باقي الأساس من حولها .
لا يجب وضع قطعة من الأنتيك في مكان ذو تصميم مودرن وحديث لأن هذا سيحل من تنسيق المنزل.
يمكنك اختيار أي قطعة اكسسوار ترغبين بها ولكن اختاري المكان المناسب لتلك القطعة بدقة.
يمكنك وضع لوحات في المنزل تتناسب مع باقي الأثاث و الاوان الجدار.

بعض انواع الاكسسوارات التي نقدمها لدينا:

 الاضاءات منها:

إضاءة حائط مغناطيسية حساسة للمس: 
هو مصباح رائع وبأشكال مختلفة ويتميز بأنه يلتصق بالحائط بسبب المغناطيسية و وينير بمجرد لمسه. 
مصباح إضاءة ليلي Heart: 
هو مصباح على شكل قلب هو مناسب لمحبي الدراما الكورية وذو شكل رائع ويضيف الطمأنينة في الليل.
مصباح إضاءة ليليLove:
مصباح على شكل كلمه حب باللغة الانجليزية له شكل جميل ويغمرك بالحب بالليل.
مصباح إضاءة ليلي snow:
هو مصباح على شكل تساقط الثلج هو رائع ستصبح الغرفة رائعه بمجرد وضع فيها.
مصباح إضاءة ليلي حصان: 
هو مصباح على شكل حصان يضيء في الليل لمحبي الحيوانات وهو يعطي طابع رائع للغرفة.
مصباح إضاءة ليلي ثلاثي الابعاد: 
مصباح ثلاثي الأبعاد مودرن و يعطي البيت طابع الحيوية والنشاط.
مصباح إضاءة ليلي كرة أرضية:
هو مصباح على شكل كرة أرضية من الرائع تأمله في الليل فهو مميز جدا.
مصباح إضاءة ليلي ثلاثي الأبعاد خريطة العالم: 
هو مصباح على شكل خريطة العالم ثلاثية الابعاد يعطيك احساس انك تتجول العالم من مكانك.

اللوحات منها:

لوحات فنية جدارية ديكور للمنزل.
لوحات جدارية للديكور.
لوحات مطبوعة بدون إطار.
لوحات حائط منزلية.
لوحات مودرن.
لوحات فنية لتزيين الحائط.
لوحات حائط جدار للزينة.
لوحات فنية بدون إطار.

المنظمات:

منظمات لمستحضرات التجميل: 
تستخدمها في تنظيم جميع مستحضرات التجميل بشكل رائع كما أنها مظهر جميل ويمكن استخدامها كقطعة من ديكور غرفة النوم وهي ذات شكل مودرن ورائع.
منظمات للحقائب: تساعدك منظمة الحقائب على ترتيب حقائبك بشكل منظم ورائع وبطريقة مختلفة بمساعدتها لا يمكن أن تضيع اي حقيبة وهذا يسهل عليك كثير ويوفر الوقت.
منظمات الاكسسوارات: حقيبة تستخدم في تنظيم جميع انواع الاكسسوارات بطريقة منظمة ورائعة ويعطي طابع مميز لغرفة النوم.

الأجهزة الإلكترونية:

مكبر شاشة منحني عالي الدقة 12 بوصة: 
هو جهاز يستخدم في تكبير شاشة الموبايل بدقة عالية للاستمتاع بمشاهدة افضل الافلام مع العائلة.
حامل جوال للسيارة مع شاحن لاسلكي: يستخدم في السيارة لحمل الجوال حتى يكون أمامك أثناء القراءة ولا يتشتت تركيزك و يكون معه شاحن لاسلكي يستخدم في حاله انتهت بطارية الهاتف.

لمعرفة المزيد من منتجات متجر مودي ستور:

مصباح مضيء
مصباح مكتبي
مصباح طاولة
إضاءة حائط
حامل جوال للسيارة
مصباح كهربائي متوهج

​*


----------

